# Laptop wird heiß + kurze Akkulaufzeit

## Professor.Frink

Hi,

ich bin endlich komplett auf Gentoo umgestiegen, bisher lief alles wunderbar, aber jetzt stehe ich vor Problemen  :Wink: 

Ich besitze ein Dell XPS M1330 mit einem 9 Zellen Akku der unter Windows XP sage und schreibe 6 Stunden hielt.

Unter gentoo habe ich lediglich 2 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, was mich etwas ärgert  :Wink: 

Außerdem wird das Laptop sehr warm, wärmer als ich es vorher gewohnt war. Damit zusammenhängend laufen die Lüfter dauerhaft, obwohl conky eine CPU Temperatur von 50°C angibt (wie genau das auch immer ist^^)

Weiß einer von Euch wie ich die Probleme beheben kann?

mfG

Professor.Frink

----------

## apraxas

Power Management -> CPU Frequency Scaling beim Kernel mit einbauen. Danach entsprechenden Governor wählen:

```
#cpufreq-set -g <governor>
```

Als Governor dann 'ondemand' (taktet hoch bei Belastung), 'conservative' (wie ondemand, nur langsamer - also es braucht eine Weile bis hochgetaktet wird), 'powersave' (lässt die CPU Frequenz auf minimum). 

Das sollte zumindest den größten Stromfresser bändigen.

----------

## Professor.Frink

danke für deine Antwort!

leider hat die von Dir beschrieben Methode nicht funktioniert...

ich hatte auch schon

```
echo -n "0:7" > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/limit
```

bei /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> states:
> 
>   *T0:                  100%
> ...

 

versucht, aber auch das blieb erfolglos, nur das System wurde elendig lahm  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Professor.Frink wrote:*   

> danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> leider hat die von Dir beschrieben Methode nicht funktioniert...
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Was genau hat nicht funktioniert?

 *Professor.Frink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ich hatte auch schon
> ...

 

Beim throttling wird deine CPU nicht heruntergetaktet, sondern es werden Takte ausgelassen.

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throttling wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Throttling (engl.: drosseln) bezeichnet man das Auslassen von Takten bei CPUs.
> 
> Das Throttling wird angewandt, um die Temperatur bei Überhitzung zu senken, um so die CPU zu schützen. Durch das Senken des Taktes wird die entstehende Abwärme reduziert. Die Menge des Throttlings wird meist in Prozent angegeben. Ein Throttling von 50% bedeutet dass jeder zweite Takt ausgelassen wird, 75% dass drei von vier Takten ausgelassen werden usw.
> ...

 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Professor.Frink

Hallo Sino Tech,

das von apraxas vorgeschlagene setzen des governors brachte keinen Erfolg.

Weder Temperatur- noch Lärmsenkung. Auch die Akkuleistung blieb gering.

mfG

Professor.Frink

----------

## SinoTech

 *Professor.Frink wrote:*   

> Hallo Sino Tech,
> 
> das von apraxas vorgeschlagene setzen des governors brachte keinen Erfolg.
> 
> Weder Temperatur- noch Lärmsenkung. Auch die Akkuleistung blieb gering.
> ...

 

Prüf am besten mal ob die Einstellungen auch wirklich übernommen wurden.

1. Pprüfen ob governor richtig gesetzt ist

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu/cpufreq/scaling_governor

2. Prüfen mit welcher Frequenz die CPU gerade läuft

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

Du kannst zum testen natürlich auch direkt Werte rein schreiben. Gültige Werte für "scaling_governor" findest du in "scaling_available_governors", und mögliche Taktungsraten (scaling_cur_freq) findest du in "scaling_available_frequencies".

Ausserdem mit "top" noch kurz prüfen das auch wirklich kein Prozess die CPU komplett in Beschlag nimmt (dann bringt das ganze natürlich reichlich wenig  :Wink:  ).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Professor.Frink

also die Einstellungen wurden richtig übernommen....

(das gleiche war auch bei cpu1)

```

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

powersave

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

2201000 2200000 1600000 1200000 800000

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

800000

```

top und conky sagen mir, dass die CPU eine Auslastung von 7% hat, sollte also nicht das Problem sein, sonst mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen  :Wink: 

mfG

Professor.Frink

----------

## SinoTech

Welchen Laptop hast du genau? Bei meinem alten DELL Laptop musste ich zusätzlich noch ein Tool installieren das den Lüfter geregelt hat. Evtl. findest du auch im gentoo-wiki bzw. google Anleitungen/Tools die du für deinen Laptop brauchst. Ansonsten würde ich dir noch die Gentoo Power Management Anleitung ans Herz legen.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Professor.Frink

Das Laptop ist ein DELL XPS M1330.

Was war das denn für ein Tool? Anleitungen für mein Laptop gibt es leider nirgendwo...

Die Anleitung die du gepostet hast ist sehr gut, nur habe ich die schon direkt zu Beginn durchgearbeitet - ohne Erfolg :/

trotzdem vielen Dank  :Wink: 

mfG

Professor.Frink

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

es gibt eine Anleitung für dein NB. z.B. hier: http://linux.manjos.com/dell/

Gefunden bei www.linux-on-laptops.com.

Für den Core2Duo solltest du acpi-cpufreq sowie den passenden govenor (wir bereits vorher gennant) im Kernel aktiv haben. Die Powermizer Funktionen des NVidia Treibers sollten auch genutzt werden können. Weiterhin solltest du dir mal powertop ansehen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SinoTech

Also das Paket das ich gebraucht habe, war ...

```

# eix i8kutils

* app-laptop/i8kutils

     Available versions:  1.25 {tk}

     Homepage:            http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/

     Description:         Dell Inspiron and Latitude utilities

```

Laut HARDWARE Dell XPS M1210 bekommt man das auch auf einem DELL XPS zum laufen (wurde dort aber bei ein M1210 gemacht, nicht bei einem M1330). Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob es bei dir läuft/was bringt.

Wenn du es testen willst, dann folgendes...

1. Das Paket "app-laptop/i8kutils" installieren

2. Im Kernel folgendes aktivieren

```

Processor type and features  --->

    <M> Dell laptop support

```

3. Kernel bauen und dann das Modul laden

```

$ modprobe i8k force=1

```

4. Mit folgenden Befehlen rumspielen.

/usr/bin/i8kctl

/usr/bin/i8kfan

/usr/bin/i8kmon

Weiß leider nicht mehr genau was ich damals genau gemacht habe, insofern probier sie einfach aus  :Wink: .

Ansonsten such mal bei google nach: gentoo "DELL XPS M1330". Da findest du eine ganze Menge Ergebnisse zu deinem Laptop.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Treborius

hmm ich hab den selben laptop, benutze eigentlich immer powersave

und komme auf 6 Stunden, bei ca 45° C

weiss aber gerade nicht, was ich alles eingestellt habe

eigentlich nur 

powersave

ondemand

und dann über klaptopdaemon

die i8kutils braucht man eigentlich nicht ...

was sagt denn

/proc/cpuinfo?

----------

